# SC Cameleon/Fox Vanilla X RM Vertex/Marzocchi MX Pro ETA



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*SC Chameleon/Fox Vanilla X RM Vertex/Marzocchi MX Pro ETA*

Para no variar y darle un golpe mas a mi bolsillo estoy viendo la posibilidad de cambiar cuadro y tijera únicamente... Cambiar mi cuadro Rocky Mountain Vertex por un Santa Cruz Chameleon y mi tijera Marzocchi por una fox vanilla...

Creen que pueda recuperar el costo por lo menos no igual pero si no tan bajo tanto de mi cuadro como de mi fork para hacer el respectivo cambio?

Que opinan ? cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida

Saludos y de antemano gracias por su atención


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ps pienso que para ti esta bien el Vertex, aunq un Vanilla no estaria nada mal.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

A mi parecer la combinación cuadro/tijera es la apropiada para cualquiera de las dos opciones.... pero siendo ya más abiertos, cualquier cuadro es buena combinación para cualquiera de las dos tijeras. No creo que tengas ningún problema con ninguna combinación.

Pero bueno, si lo que pides es consejo y siendo brutalmente frio ahí te va:

¿Para que cambiar cuadro y/o tijera? en mi opinión tienes una muy buena bici como para andar cambiandola. ¿Que tal que al cambiarla no recibes valor a cambio? Es decir, que el dinero gastado, no sobrepasará tu satisfacción. En una de esas, igual y hasta descubres que te gustaba más tu bici con tu horquilla anterior (RM con Zoke). Pero bueno, eso es viendolo desde el punto de vista económico (sin ser limitado a monetario aclaro), que es como evalúo esta clase de decisiones.

Ahora bien, si el dinero no es problema, y esta decisión es más basada capricho, pues adelante. Los caprichos no satisfechos (dentro de nuestras posibilidades) luego no dejan de perseguirnos.

Como verás, no te ayude a decidir cual,  :eekster: , pero espero te sirva para saber como decidir mejor. 

Suerte con la decisión que tomes:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nooo pos que paso con el "orgullo Rocky Mountain"?:nonod:  


Yo digo que solo compres la chamaleon si esque la quisieras armar para algo diferente que la vertex. Nomas que si la compras no te vaya a pasar lo que a rzozaya...:skep:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Nooo pos que paso con el "orgullo Rocky Mountain"?:nonod:
> 
> Yo digo que solo compres la chamaleon si esque la quisieras armar para algo diferente que la vertex. Nomas que si la compras no te vaya a pasar lo que a rzozaya...:skep:


Jaja, si, la Santa Cruz no se si la puedas conseguir... pero en fin, checa el otro thread que voy a postear... salu2


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

revisa tus PM


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey ! Gracias a hasta el momento por su tiempo para contestar...

Se siguen aceptando respuestas y ópiniones...

La razón principal por la cual me viene a la mente el cambio de cuadro y tijera, es por qué ultimamente he usado mi cuadro Norco Charger con un manubri RF Evolve DH y un poste de la misma marca también DH de 50 mm, con una tijera fox Vanilla de 125mm. y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho su geométria y por su puesto siu feeling... es muy divertida.

Al dejar esta bici y tomar la vertex  la he sentido muy rigida y nerviosa de la dirección, y es obvio ya que es completamente una bici Race y la verdad es que el manubrio al principio se me iba para todos lados y la sentia algo incomoda.. despues de unos minutos me acostumbré de nuevo como si nada...

No se si tenga objeto tener una bici polivalente X.Country-All Mountain como mi RM ETSX, mi SS Norco All mountain... y tener otra muy parecida como la Norco pero con cambios y tambien mas enfocada al AM.... como sería la SC Chameleon pero con los componentes montados que trae la Vertex...

O es mucho mejor desición tener tres bicis en cierta forma diferentes y para varios usos como la polivalente doble, mi AM rigida SS y mi Completamente XC race Vertex  

Como bien comentó Rito lo que menos quiero es dar más por lo que ya tengo, si no bién poder equiparar los gastos y si es posible y estoy consciente de ello, gastar un poco menos de lo que se debiera de gastar por este cambio.

La verdad es que me podria encantar una bici mas enfocada al AM rigida y con cambios... 

Y por cierto mi estimado 545cu4ch el orgullo Rocky Mountain sigue latente... y lleno de Gloria! :rockon: 

Saludos!:headphones:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Hey ! Gracias a hasta el momento por su tiempo para contestar...
> 
> Se siguen aceptando respuestas y ópiniones...
> 
> ...


No fue apenas el lunes cuando me dijiste que te quedabas con las tres bicis que ya tenias?ut:

Vende el Vertex/Zoke y comprate un Chameleon/Vanilla. Pero dudo mucho que no gastes nada en el proceso... para empezar el Chameleon usa un poste de 30.9 y un desviador de 34.9... la Vertex usa un 27.2 y un desviador 31.8.

La tijera es otro punto donde vas a tener que poner lana... y por el cuadro, creo que tambien. En total, yo creo que el cambio te sale en unos 4500-5000 baritos si le sacas buen provecho a todo.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> No fue apenas el lunes cuando me dijiste que te quedabas con las tres bicis que ya tenias?ut:
> 
> Vende el Vertex/Zoke y comprate un Chameleon/Vanilla. Pero dudo mucho que no gastes nada en el proceso... para empezar el Chameleon usa un poste de 30.9 y un desviador de 34.9... la Vertex usa un 27.2 y un desviador 31.8.
> 
> La tijera es otro punto donde vas a tener que poner lana... y por el cuadro, creo que tambien. En total, yo creo que el cambio te sale en unos 4500-5000 baritos si le sacas buen provecho a todo.


  :skep: :eekster:

Si tienes razón ya habia pensado respecto al poste, el seatcollar hope y por supuesto el desviador.... chispas sería vender todo eso para VOLVEEEERRRR a comprar TOOOODO a la medida del cuadro SC... sobre el poste tendria que darlo con el cuadro porque la medida es poco común y no lo vendería rapido (26.8)

En fin creo que mejor me ahorro esa lana para armar su set de ruedas.... o de plano me armo de valor y lo hago... :skep:

Que hagoooo!! AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 

Bien, este fin de semana pongo a prueba en la montaña a mi Vertex (Salma) :lol:

Gracias Toc por tu comentario y tus sapes  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No hay necesidad de cambiar el cuadro, cambiale la suspension si quieres... bueno en my opinion..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> No hay necesidad de cambiar el cuadro, cambiale la suspension si quieres... bueno en my opinion..


Si eso podria ser pero el cuadro esta diseñado para instalar tijeras de 80 a 100 mm.

Si le pongo una vanilla de 130mm cambiaría mucho su grado de inclinación y su geometría, haciendola mas inestable... bueno que diablos ! se trata de andar en montaña no? 

Pero bueno igual ya la rodé una vez en el desierto de los leones y todo bien... solo que ahora que he tomado mas tiempo para rodar mi "singuel" la geometría de esta me resulta mas comoda y divertida....

Lo voy a pensar.... siempre es bueno tener varis bicis pero es mejor tener variedad en caracterizticas, estilos y usos.

Gracias Tacub! 
Te mando un abrazo!:rockon:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> :skep: :eekster:
> 
> Si tienes razón ya habia pensado respecto al poste, el seatcollar hope y por supuesto el desviador.... chispas sería vender todo eso para VOLVEEEERRRR a comprar TOOOODO a la medida del cuadro SC... sobre el poste tendria que darlo con el cuadro porque la medida es poco común y no lo vendería rapido (26.8)
> 
> ...


Bueno, tengo el poste, seatcollar y desviador delantero (XT) para la Chameleon


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno, tengo el poste, seatcollar y desviador delantero (XT) para la Chameleon


Oh bien muchas gracias.. todo patrocinado por Rzozaya!

No sabes como te lo agradezco!  

A cuanto el golpe


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A la Vainillla le puedes cambiar el recorrido a 100mm con algo interno.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues pienso que no tiene mucho caso tener bicis para el mismo proposito. Si tuviera la accesibilidad economica que tu tienes yo tendria una bici de downhill, una All Mountain y una urban... 

Como tu no haces downhill... no has considerado darle al Urban un poco? Yo pienso que es interesante.

Haz lo que creas que es necesario y arma las bicis que tu quieras, siempre y cuando les des uso y las disfrutes

Saludos


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Pues pienso que no tiene mucho caso tener bicis para el mismo proposito. Si tuviera la accesibilidad economica que tu tienes yo tendria una bici de downhill, una All Mountain y una urban...
> 
> Como tu no haces downhill... no has considerado darle al Urban un poco? Yo pienso que es interesante.
> 
> ...


rzozaya, tacub:

Si pongo la vanilla con 100 mm de ajuste a la vertex creo que no ganaria mas que en resistencia, pero lo que quería era tener una bici hardtail con caracterizticas y perfil all mountain.... pienso que con la Norco cubro ese renglón y a la vez tambien podria cumplir con el de urban... solo que es "singuel espid" y bueno para la calle está bién pero para la montaña tengo que entrenar mas  nada imposible.

Creo que cubro bien mi rango de usos en mis tres diferentes corceles.

RM ETSX - XC/ AM / Marathon.
RM Vertex - 100% XC
Norco Charger - AM / Urban / SS.

Pronto les envio fotos de mis Corceles... y creo que paso la crisis... yo pienso que a mediano plazo podria cambiar mi cuadro vertex por un blizzard... el Acero Rules!:drumroll:

que opinas Tacub?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ps esta bien aunq no se como sea la charger, chance no sea muy adecuada para urban...

Necesitaria ver fotos, lo que mas haces es XC no?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.norco.com/2007bikes/Mountain/CrossCountry/model.php?id=52&view=1&deets=1
No se porque las 2007 esta en la categoría de XC  Los años pasados estaba en AM, y traia un Machochi AM.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ps esta bien aunq no se como sea la charger, chance no sea muy adecuada para urban...
> 
> Necesitaria ver fotos, lo que mas haces es XC no?


En fotos se ve mas "flaca" de lo que es en persona...

Mi tocayo si le pega un poquito mas a los brincos que yo (bueno, eso cualquiera ). Me refiero que le da un uso mas de Aggro-XC


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

SI, tienes razón 545cu4ch... mi norco trae una Fox Vanilla de 125 mm. y le quedo muy bien.... su comportamiento es mas de AM que de XC y en efecto ahora la ponen en su pagina como bici XC... siendo que en el año pasado era AM... aunque su tuberia da mas que pensar que sea una XC ya que se ve mas choncha en persona que en foto... flaca mi vertex! y mis patas de canario!   

y bueno! bueno! no es asi como para urban si no mas bien para algunos bricos mafufos y bajar escaloncitos y no se ir por las chelas, tortillas y el bimbo...:thumbsup: 

aunque mi objetivo es llevarla de vez en cuando a la montaña pero, necesito mas tiempo de rodar nuevamente en mountain... no quiero terminar nuevamente en el suelo con un ataque de calambres.. 

Bueno pormeto que les subiré fotos pronto... este fin de semana...

Seee! soy el rey del XC Aggrio... Aggro:skep:


----------

